# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  2007 Hunks/Babes Calenders

## Lennie

Hi, as we all know each year Hollyoaks have a Hunks and Babes calender out - i have found the front covers of the calenders on amazon.com, hope you like them  :Big Grin:  

So who's buying the calenders???

----------


## Katy

i have to buy it its like the law. I couldnt have a calender without the hollyoaks lads on it. Why oh Why Justin is on the front cover i dont know.

----------


## x Amby x

Definatly getting the Hollyoaks Hunks one! Get it every year! lol! All the girls look so pretty on the front of theirs! Not fair! lol Wow!  :EEK!:  i never realised how Hot Stuart Manning is! lol

----------


## di marco

i might get the hunks one, ive had it 2 years before but i look and see what the pics look like first before i buy it lol! didnt get it last year

----------


## Florijo

> i have to buy it its like the law. I couldnt have a calender without the hollyoaks lads on it. Why oh Why Justin is on the front cover i dont know.


Maybe because Justin is a popular character? Just because you don't like him doesn't mean he isn't popular with others.

----------


## Katy

Whoa i was jsut saying. Theres loads of characters they could have picked.

----------


## Lennie

*HOLLYOAKS HUNKS CALENDER = WOW*  :Wub:  

http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/ind...howtopic=61264

----------


## Lennie

Look at Kevin's wet lips  :Wub:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Wow, defo getting it yet again.
Is that all of them that are in it, as theres no Max, OB and a few others.

----------


## Lennie

> Wow, defo getting it yet again.
> Is that all of them that are in it, as theres no Max, OB and a few others.


I am not sure whether thats all of them, coz Tony and Dom and Foz are not in it either - but i am happy with the pics especially the Chris and Kev one and Kev on his own  :Wub:

----------


## instinct

I have to get the ladies one come on you can't resist something if it has Roxanne Mckee (Louise) on the cover. I mean wow every show she looks fit as hell.

----------


## laurouski

LMAO! Look at little Guy Burnet's stubble! Awww!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Angel:

----------


## x Amby x

OMG just looking at those pics of the lads! im drooling over the computer screen as we speek! they all look Buff as hell but the ones that stand out for me are Chris Fountain, Kevin Sacre, Ashley-Taylor-Dawson and Guy Burnet! Oh and Stuart Manning...Andrew Moss, Jamie Lomas oh forget it i could just list all of them! They all look fit! lol  :Wub:  that will be top of my XMas list! lol I dont mind which one i have for December (My Birthday month) ill just have all of them!!! lol

----------


## x Amby x

Just out of interest does anyone know which hunk is for each month??

----------


## pinkles14

I have to buy 2 of the hollyoaks babes one each for my 2 brothers part of  :Smile:  there christmas present  :Smile:

----------


## i-love-sawyer!

Kevin is from my home town,i often see him out in yates in Aylesbury!
Better looking in person if possible!!

----------


## Katy

I got it for christmas, is looks good hanging on my wall. My favourite month is December.

----------


## x Amby x

Well i've got Gilly for my month! Hes not the best one on there but still hot! lol One question wheres Darren Jeffries (OB)??? I wanted him on there! lol Hes one of the best ones! lol

----------


## Katy

I thought that to. My month is Andy Moss, Rhys Ashworth.  :Sick:  Id much prefer Gilly, hes so loverly.   :Wub:   :Wub:  . Id have gilly anyday. Hes like my dream man.

----------

